# Issues in Cypher 2 and Strobe 2: "The End of It"



## outland (May 27, 2022)

Hello all,

Here is an account of the resolution of the Cypher 2/Strobe 2 note dropping issue and the last communication from ROLI support and my reply (in the spirit of FWIW, which admittedly, may not be much.) I post this in the hopes that someone may be helped at some level, no matter how obscure. First, the reply from ROLI (eight days after my response to the previous support comment):

(BOQ)

Hi Daniel,

OK, I've just done some testing using Cypher2 VST in Studio One 5.10 with a Seaboard Block and I could not reproduce the behaviour you are seeing. All notes were received and sent through the synths successfully with MPE working exactly as it should. To help me understand your setup, we're going to need to see a little more detail.

First, please try and reproduce the problem yourself. Then, once you have done that, send me a screenshot of the entire Studio One window with Cypher2 open exactly as I have done below. If you can also check that 'Enable MPE' is ticked in the plugin's drop down menu that would be great.






Kind regards,

Joe ‎ | Creator Support Technical Lead

(EOQ)

My reply (written just now):

(BOQ)

Hi Joe,

Thank you for your reply.

Forgive me for noting, but in Studio One 5, MPE is definitely not "working as it should," nor can it do so; as the Presonus developers have admitted, of the 5 dimensions of expression, LIFT has not been dealt with at all and is considered "a feature request" for future implementation. I only found this out after weeks of going back and forth with two of the gentlemen on the Presonus support crew. The second techie found this out (after I spent almost a week supplying him with data illustrating the issue) and he kindly relayed the supporting documentation. For your edification/consideration:

https://answers.presonus.com/56220/support-for-midi-release-velocity-lift-for-mpe-instruments

As far as the dropping of notes that I mentioned previously that had occurred in Bitwig 4.2.3 (and 4.3 Beta 2), Studio One 5.5, and Waveform 12 (which was dealing with the issue the best, but still in an unusable fashion), I have been blessed to be able to fix the issue in conjunction with the Bitwig techies. The techies fixed on their own a problem in Bitwig 4.1 Beta where GLIDE was not being transmitted/recognized at all. This was fixed with the release of Beta 2, but the note dropping issues still remained (as it remained also in the other DAWs I mentioned above at this point in the account.) Frustrated after many attempts of my own at remedying the problem, I de-installed and reinstalled both Cypher 2 and Strobe 2. This eliminated the issues in every DAW except Bitwig 4.3 Beta 2. Without necessarily addressing the problem directly, the issue was still resolved, however, in Bitwig 4.3 Beta 3 with its release this week. I am indebted to the Bitwig support staff for their help and patience.

So, to sum up in regard to the note-dropping issue, at this juncture, the problem seems resolved in Bitwig 4.2.3, Bitwig 4.3 Beta 3, Waveform 12, and Studio One 5.5 (with it being understood that LIFT, the fifth dimension of expression, is currently not implemented on any level in the current version of Studio One; this DAW remains only 4/5 MPE compatible.)

Thanks again,

Dan

(EOQ)


----------



## el-bo (May 27, 2022)

Ah, man! Completely forgot that I was supposed to test my setup for ya. My apologies, but glad you got the issue resolved


----------



## outland (May 27, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Ah, man! Completely forgot that I was supposed to test my setup for ya. My apologies, but glad you got the issue resolved


That's fine (obviously) and I thank you for your kindness in making the offer! The day you wrote, I think I was still trying fixes, but things were beginning to look up. I'm glad that the note issue seems right, though voice allocation still appears to be the cause of a number of crashes when using MPE. One voice per MPE channel seems to be the max with which the plug-in can deal (which makes sense, of course), so one has to weigh out voices, layers, and remain cognizant of release times. Depending on a given patches usage, it may be better to "cheat" a bit and let reverb handle a "faux release," so to speak, though this is certainly not a panacea.


----------



## Pier (May 27, 2022)

Glad to hear you were able to work it out.

It's really weird that reinstalling the plugin fixed the issue... were you not in the latest version already?


----------



## outland (May 27, 2022)

Pier said:


> Glad to hear you were able to work it out.
> 
> It's really weird that reinstalling the plugin fixed the issue... were you not in the latest version already?


I was definitely in the latest version (2.6.1.7 for both.) I have no idea what was going on really. A few months ago I changed my interface to an Antelope Zen Tour, but there no reaction from any of my plug-ins then; it would be really messed for it to show up now. 

Just glad that this is over (kind of like Scrooge on Christmas Day.)


----------

